

Yuri Milner pays $150k Y Combinator investments by ‘making it rain’ - rriepe
http://founderdaily.com/2011/02/16/yuri-milner-pays-150k-ycombinator-investments-by-making-it-rain/

======
lachyg
This is hilarious! Made me laugh :D

Edit: In case people aren't sure if this is a joke or not, view other articles
on the site.

------
vgurgov
LOL )) This cant be true! I remember that night we went bear hunting in Moscow
with Yuri! That was awesome! He was driving our tank and i was shooting my
AK47 left and right with bottle of vodka in other hand! There were much more
than 3 strippers in that tank (besides a bear that we got that night)

)))

~~~
JacobAldridge
I forgot you were even there that day vgurgov! But then, everything after
taking that third body shot of Vladimir 'Punch my Abs, they're Real' Putin is
a blur.

------
robgough
I've never seen this site before, some very /informative/ articles on there...
I particularly liked this one;

[http://founderdaily.com/2011/02/09/headhunter-struggles-
to-f...](http://founderdaily.com/2011/02/09/headhunter-struggles-to-find-
social-media-expert-with-7-years-facebook-experience/)

------
saturdaysaint
Not that funny.

------
_corbett
as a female hacker, especially after the objectification of women in the
Social Network, this hits close to home even as it's satire.

I prefer not to take money for my startup at all, but I definitely won't be
taking any from a (douche)bag.

~~~
spang
yeah, seriously-I'm in the same boat, and this kind of humour in the startup
world is just a disgusting turnoff.

~~~
_corbett
thanks, glad I'm not alone :-).

------
tdfx
TheDailyWTF is no longer the only feed in my Google Reader's "Humor" folder.

------
chr15
Yes, it's a joke. Check out the other articles. It reminds me of The Onion.

------
adrianwaj
It's actually Chuck Norris in disguise.

------
bowmande
Amazing.

------
fedd
it can't be true. four bottles of vodka is too few. just nothing.

------
heri0n
i hope this is real

------
reason
So.. when is YC for applications again?

------
ojbyrne
This is humor, right? Right?

------
jlgosse
Can someone tell me if this is real? I ACTUALLY can't tell.

